# Chapin power sprayer issue



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

So i bought the power sprayer last year and love it. However, yest i was using it and it started 'stuttering' then quit.
I assumed it was the battery. But charging did nothing.
Any ideas?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Always a good idea to rule out the simple stuff. In this case, I would start by confirming that the battery is good and that the sprayer is not clogged - the pump shuts off when pressure builds beyond a certain level, like when you release the trigger.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, check the screens. I think there is one in the tank, and 2 in the stock wand.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Will do. Thx guys.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

I FINALLY figured out was wrong with the sprayer. So after I aerated the other day I thought I would put down compost tea through the chapin. It is filtered through a tea bag so I thought no problem right. 
When I got home today I took apart everything. The filter in the wand was completely clogged up. So after I cleaned it, it worked great........for about 30 seconds then it started sputtering again. 
After I almost threw out the whole sprayer i figured I check it one more time. Much to my surprise the bottom of the tank was COVERED in silt from the compost tea. It kept clogging. Unreal. After I thoroughly cleaned it, it worked perfect. No more compost tea or any sediment containing fluid through the chapin. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

ajmikola said:


> I FINALLY figured out was wrong with the sprayer. So after I aerated the other day I thought I would put down compost tea through the chapin. It is filtered through a tea bag so I thought no problem right.
> When I got home today I took apart everything. The filter in the wand was completely clogged up. So after I cleaned it, it worked great........for about 30 seconds then it started sputtering again.
> After I almost threw out the whole sprayer i figured I check it one more time. Much to my surprise the bottom of the tank was COVERED in silt from the compost tea. It kept clogging. Unreal. After I thoroughly cleaned it, it worked perfect. No more compost tea or any sediment containing fluid through the chapin.
> Thanks for the help.


Have you noticed a difference in your lawn after continued use of compost tea?


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Lawn_newbie said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> > I FINALLY figured out was wrong with the sprayer. So after I aerated the other day I thought I would put down compost tea through the chapin. It is filtered through a tea bag so I thought no problem right.
> ...


I cant say that i have, but i didnt brew it properly, apparently you need some eqipment i dont have to do it properly.


----------

